# Splitting & Requeening Aggressive Hives (First Time) Help Please



## CoryM465 (Jan 26, 2016)

This thread is specifically about splitting and requeening 10 aggressive hives. I have a thread in the Queen forum discussing different queen suppliers and trying to figure out which queen is best for me.

A little quick back story. I'm going into my 2nd year as a beekeeper. I successfully made it through my first winter with the 2 hives went into winter with. Split those 2 into 5 hives this spring. I lost 3 to the drought/SHBs last summer. 

I'm setup to keep 4 - 8 hives at my home in Madison, AL in a 1/2 subdivision lot. The rest are kept at a farm in Cullman, AL. 

I bought 10 hives from a gentleman in the Harvest, AL area yesterday that are by far the most aggressive bees I've ever dealt with. I've called the state inspector and I'm having them tested. 9 of the 10 are strong hives with at least 4 10 frame mediums. The 10th was a swarm catch from one of the hives. Even if they don't test positive I'm splitting and requeening. 

I'm at the point where I don't know what I don't know, but know I don't know. haha Any advice, directions to appropriate literature and/or directions to appropriate tutorials would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

CoryM465 said:


> This thread is specifically about splitting and requeening 10 aggressive hives. I have a thread in the Queen forum discussing different queen suppliers and trying to figure out which queen is best for me.
> 
> A little quick back story. I'm going into my 2nd year as a beekeeper. I successfully made it through my first winter with the 2 hives went into winter with. Split those 2 into 5 hives this spring. I lost 3 to the drought/SHBs last summer.
> 
> ...



http://www.bushfarms.com/beesrequeeninghot.htm


----------

